# Chocolate Pleco



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

well i posted this on the DFW fishbox as well. I have a pleco that i should have brought to the meeting that i want to desperately get rid of. He is a chocolate pleco and he is about 5 inches long atm. He is a common i believe so he will get large. $15 and hes yours. i would really like to get rid of him before sunday morning because i am going out of town.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Wish you would have brought him to the meeting - he would have had a nice home with our Ranchus. But Denton is too much of a drive from Arlington for 1 Pleco.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

Sold.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not really "sold"  

I got it from Travis just to save the fish from going to some pet store. Since I was in Denton I thought I'd do this gesture of love to the poor fish.

Hope that AquaCamp still wants him. If not the pleco will be available again.

--Nikolay


----------

